# Gaggia MDF grinder



## Robert (Jul 18, 2008)

Can anyone please help me.I ordered a gaggia mdf grinder from an internet co. 4 months ago with some other things,they came but the mdf grinder i was told had a manufacturing problem.Gaggia uk seem indifferent to my requests as do gaggia in Italy about when they are going to be supplying this product again.This has spoilt my enjoyment of the Gaggia experience quite frankly I would not recommend them.Any advice or suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Robert

There are retailers online and offline still stocking this grinder.

New stocks may be an issue though..

Are you hoping to purchase this grinder and have a complete Gaggia setup?

If you're unable to source this send me a message and I will have a chat to a few contacts I have and see if I can locate one for you.

Don't let this put you off Gaggia as a company - many companies have issues with supply from time to time and often recall stocks to ensure their clients receive reliable products.

Did the company you ordered off deliver all other goods ordered by you prior to advising that one of the items was out of stock? If so, then the issue is the customer service of the internet retailer in question.


----------



## JC80 (Jan 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a bricks and mortar shop where I could pick up one of these at the moment? Im based in Ireland but Ill be in England next Saturday. Ill be driving from Nottingham to Holyhead in north Wales so if anyone knew of any shops in the area that might have one in stock, Id be very grateful.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try House of Fraser. They normally have a decent range of Gaggia machines and grinders.

Some of the smaller independent cookware shops may also be worth a look.


----------

